# لدي فكرة فريدة و نادرة من نوعها



## ميزابي (24 فبراير 2006)

انا حمزة من الجزائر هاو في صناعة الطائرات الصغيرة لقد وجدت نوعا من النباتات (ثمرة)لها خصائص رائعة وشكل مناسب مفرغة و خفيفة ومتينة تعيش في منطقتي نستطيع ان نصنع بها جذع الطائرة fuslage الصغيرة طبعا بتدخل بسيط منا.
لهذا لمن يهمه الامر فليتصل بي و سيتعرف على الموضوع اكثر وعن خصائص الثمرة العجيبة ربما استعين بخبراتكم ان شاء الله صدقوني فالموضوع مشوق.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 فبراير 2006)

*نريد المزيد وبالتفصيل !*

أخي ميزابي والله انا عايز اتعرف على الموضوع بشكل مفصل أكثر, أرجو ذكر وسيلة الإتصال المناسبة معك
[line]
أخوك أحمد عفيفي​


----------



## مصراوى2006 (25 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوك اخى الكريم ميزابى ان تعرض الفكرة كاملة حتى
تكون الافادة كامل او ان تذكر وسيلة الاتصال بك 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohamed_hassan (25 فبراير 2006)

بعد ازن صاحب الفكرة الرائعه ان يمنحنا التعرف علي هذه الفكره لكي تزيد خبراتنا ونتعلم من هوا جديد


----------



## mohamed_hassan (25 فبراير 2006)

بعد ازن صاحب الفكره الرائعه ان يمنح علينا المزيد من المعلومات عنها لكي تزيد خبراتنا ونعرف ماهوا الجديد


----------



## ميزابي (25 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتي
انا الان في طور دراسة هذه الثمرة الرائعة ومن يريد المشاركة في الموضوع بالافكار او الراي او المساعدة و سوف اكون ملفا حول هذا الموضوع 
فالعمل الجماعي له فعالية جيدة فاتصلوا بي عبر العنوان الالكتروني التالي في اقرب وقت 
etali82*************


----------



## ميزابي (25 فبراير 2006)

عبرhotmail


----------



## جاسر (25 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير أخي: ميزابي

سؤال: لماذا لا تطرح فكرتك هنا؟ من ثم يساهم الجميع فيها حسب الإمكان!!

وفقك الله


----------



## مالك (25 فبراير 2006)

شو إسم النبتة


----------



## وجدي_1405 (3 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ميزابي
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع .


----------



## ميزابي (7 مارس 2006)

*تفاصيل الثمرة*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

و الصلاة و السلام على سيد خلق الله محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم.
اشكركم اخوتي على حسن الاهتمام 
و ارجو ان لا يساء فهمي بانني بخلت بالموضوع و انني لم ادلي بالفكرة قصد البخل و التكبر لا لم اقصد هذا و الله و لو فعلت ما طرحت الفكرة اصلا في الملتقى الكريم ما في الموضوع انه كانت عندي مشاغل و تاخرت عن الرد فقط و ارجو ممن حكم علي هذا ان يتبين اولا و يسالني ثم فليحكم و على كل حال اشكركم على التذكير.
و اليكم الفكرة بايجاز ربما و هذا ما توفر عندي لحد الساعة و اي جديد ساطلعكم به.
في يوم من الايام و في مزرعة ابي لقيت في كوخ البذور و الاسمدة ثمرة تسمى عندنا ب تاخسايت و قد و ضع ابي بعضها في الكوخ قصد تيبيسها كي ينزع منها البذور و زرعها في العام المقبل فرفعتها بيدي فوجدتها خفيفة مقارنة بحجمها و متينة بحيث يصعب تحطيمها مع انني في تلك الايام كنت افر في صناعة هيكل لطائرة صغيرة fuselage و كان لي مشكل كبير و هو عدم توفر خشب البالزا balsa لذا فكرت لما لا استعمل هذه الثمرة بديلا لخشب البالزا ؟؟
و خصائص هذه الثمرة كالتالي :
هي ثمرة لونها اخضر فاتح ملساء السطح فصل انتاجها هو الصيف كبيرة نوعا ما فابعادها كالتي :
طولها حوالي بين 120سم و 50 و قطر مقطعها العرضي حوالي بين 17 سم و 10 و سمك قشرتها الخارجية حوالي 4 مم و ارتفاع مؤخرتها حوالي 30 سم.لذا فرايت ان هذه الثمرة تناسب كثيرا لصناعة الجذع fuselage بعدما رايت خصائص ال fuselage الاخرى و الامر الذي ساهم في خفتها سبحان الله ان قشرتها متجانسة و تحتوي على فجواة مثل الاسفنج و هي تكون كذلك بعد تجفيفها اي في طبيعتها تكون خضراء و رطبة و داخلها يحتوي على نخاع يحوي البذورو لكن عندما تجف الثمرة ينفصل النخاع عن القشرة من الداخل فيتكون التجويف.
لذا اخوتي الاعزاء اذا في احدكم فكرة على الموضوع او اي تطوير فادعو الى التعاون و التشاور ربما نخرج بنتيجة مميزة ان شاء الله و سوف اضيف في المرة القادمة مخطط لهذه الثمر ة فيه تفاصيل و شكل هذه الثمرة ان شاء الله.
اتودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته.
اخوكم حمزة من الجزائر.


----------



## جاسر (7 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياك الله أخي/ حمزة 

أخي هل يمكنك برد هذه الثمرة ليكون جسمها ذات شكل انسيابي شبيه ببدن الطائرة,
وهل من السهل الحصول على هذه الإنسيابية
وهل لو فتحت فيها بعض الفتحات لتثبت عليها الجناح أو المحرك تتحمل أم تتفتت

الإسفنج (الفلين) يستخدم كبدن وكجناح كذلك ثم يغطونها بالفيبرقلاس والابوكسي
فربما يمكن تستخدم نفس الطريقة

عموماً ننتظر التخطيط وليت صورة كمان للثمرة قبل وبعد تجفيفها 

دمت بخير أخي حمزة


----------



## ميزابي (12 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين الافاضل اهلا بك اخي الفاضل جاسم و اشكرك على اهتمامك للموضوع و ارجو ان تساعدني و لو بالتشجيع و اخواني الافاضل
بخصوص الاسئلة التي طرحتها 
فالثمرة كما نلاحظ في المخطط التقريبي لهل شكل انسيابي و هو شبيه ببدن الطائرة ربما نستطيع تغيير شكلها كما نريد بس في المرحلة التي تكون لينة و طرية و مازالت لم تجف اي خضراء
نعم كما اسلفت ان الثمرة متينة و يصعب تحطيمها و انا متاكد انها تتحمل ثقل المحرك و الاجنحة و اللواحق الاخرى و لا تتاثر بالفتحات التي سوف تجرى فيها ان شاء الله و لكن ما جربت الحقيقة.
و رايح الحقيقة ابحث في موضوع الثمرة و رايح اجري تجارب لهذه الثمرة بخصوص المقاومة و الوزن
و اليكم المخطط التقريبي و الموجز بخصوص الثمرة تاخسايت
و كل من لديه اي اضافة للموضوع او اي فكرة تطويرية فليتفضل مشكور
و السلا عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اخوكم حمزة من الجزائر.


----------



## Aerospace-ahmed (12 مارس 2006)

اتمنى من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع ودالك لائهميته


----------



## Aerospace-ahmed (25 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز 
ميزابي 
اتمنى ان تكون بخير
اشكرك اولا على هده الفكره الرائعه
ولاكن للاسف لااجد تفاعل للموضوع في المنتدا بشكل المطلوب
لدالك فقط اقترح عليك ادا تسمح لي بنقل موضوعك الى احد المنتديات الاجنبيه 
لترى كيف التفاعل مع مثل هدا الموضوع وهده الفكره ولكي تطور هده الفكره وترى راى الاخرين فيها
انا بنتضار ردك لي 
تقبل اجمل تحياتي 
مع تمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق


واشكرك


----------



## محمد ابو محمود (31 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
في البداية اقدم لك أخي العزيز كل شكر على هذه المعلومات الجميلة ، انا طالب في كلية الهندسة المعمارية ولكن الموضوع أعجبني كثيرا بالاضافة الى اني وجدت هذه الثمرة ....ولكن اريد ان اطلب منك اخي العزيز ان تبعث لى كيفية صناعة الطائرة الصغيرة ..ولك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله كل خير
اتمنى منك ان تقوم بالرد علي ومساعتي...............


----------



## waelusha (1 أبريل 2006)

thank u very much


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير*


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز لو تتفضل مشكورا بنشر صور للثمرة التي ذكرت يكون افضل وشكرا


----------

